# cold start valve sprays all others do not....



## Chris'dead16v (Oct 28, 2009)

Help! I have followed all of the tests in the Bentley and all went well until I got to test fuel injectors. The cold start valve sprays, but the 4 main injectors do not. I am not getting fuel pressure at the injectors, but am getting it at the cold start injector. I have tried a new (to me) fuel distributor, a new (to me) ECU and a new (to me) ignition distributor. Any ideas?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Two questions:
1) Did you do any repair work to the engine/injection system before discovering this?
2) Did you raise the air sensor plate when you tested the injectors?


----------



## Chris'dead16v (Oct 28, 2009)

This all started a while back. The car was driving, but lost power and would not start. My initial test of the injectors was me pulling the injectors, including the cold start injector and then turning the engine over with the ignition key. When the engine turns over, the only injector to spray is the cold start valve. I will go pull das boot and see what happens when I pull up on the plunger. Report to follow.

Chris


----------



## Chris'dead16v (Oct 28, 2009)

O.K. While cranking the engine, the cold start sprays, but the main injectors do not. I pulled das boot and if I pull up on the plunger while cranking, all four injectors spray a nice pattern. They spray an awful lot if I pull all the way up! I double checked the height of the plate and it is good. Any ideas?

Chris


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Chris'dead16v said:


> O.K. . . I pulled das boot and if I pull up on the plunger while cranking, all four injectors spray a nice pattern. They spray an awful lot if I pull all the way up! I double checked the height of the plate and it is good. Any ideas?


Well, so much for them not spraying, sounds correct. The engine should start, or at least try to start, from the fuel provided by the cold start valve alone. So it seem to me you are not having a fuel delivery problem but something else, ignition or false air or whatever. I would think your next step should be to check to see if you in fact have any spark at the plugs.


----------



## Chris'dead16v (Oct 28, 2009)

I think the ignition is working properly. the engine will attempt to start and will barely run if I go WOT. The engine will run at very low rpm off of the starter, but will not rev any higher. I have smoke tested the intake and all looks good. I am still stuck as to why the main injectors do not spray while cranking. Any Ideas? I'm stumped.

Chris


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

can you drop a us nickel on the air plate and have it about line up with the ridge of the cone?


----------

